# Paris, Lille ou Lyon ?



## kanako (2 Juillet 2006)

Bon, je me suis enfin d&#233;cid&#233;e &#224; poster ici&#8230; Peut-&#234;tre que vous me donnerez des id&#233;es&#8230;
Voil&#224; la question existentielle qui me tourmente en ce moment : Qu'est-ce que je vais faire l'an prochain ? O&#249; vais-je aller&#8230;:hein: 
Voil&#224; 2 ans que j'ai mon bac, cette ann&#233;e je suis en MANAA (Mise &#192; Niveau en Arts Appliqu&#233;s pour ceux qui n'ont pas le bac STI arts appliqu&#233;s), normallement &#231;a me permet l'acces aux BTS d'arts appliqu&#233;s&#8230; 
J'ai donc tent&#233; les concours, et je suis admise en BTS Design d'Espace&#224; l'&#233;cole Duperr&#233; &#224; Paris.
Parallelement &#224; &#231;a j'ai tent&#233; des &#233;coles d'architecture, et je suis admise &#224; celle de Lille et celle de Lyon&#8230;
Le probl&#232;me c'est que maintenant je sais plus o&#249; aller !!
Aidez-moi !
Je ne sais pas du tout ce que vallent ces &#233;coles les unes par rapport aux autres, &#224; la base je voulais absolument aller &#224; Paris, seulement maintenant j'ai peur que le BTS ne me convienne pas trop, que ce soit une formation trop scolaire (j'ai eu du mal cette ann&#233;e et l'an dernier &#224; tenir le coup)&#8230; Donc j'envisage plus d'aller en Archi, d'autant plus que tout le monde me dit qu'une &#233;cole d'archi est mieux qu'un BTS&#8230; je sais pas trop quoi en penser&#8230;
Et pis maintenant comment choisir entre Lille et Lyon ? 
Lille c'est cool c'est &#224; 1h de Paris, 1h de Bruxelle (o&#249; est ma s&#339;ur), pas loin de l'angleterre&#8230; L'&#233;cole est en banlieu (&#224; Villeneuve d'asqc pour ceux qui connaissent) tr&#232;s bien d&#233;sservie par les transports en commun (&#224; 5minutes de la station de m&#233;tro, &#224; 15 min du centre de lille en m&#233;tro), et le lieu &#224; l'air bien sympa&#8230;
Lyon, est aussi une belle ville, mais il parait que certains jours &#231;a pue &#224; cause de l'industrie p&#233;tro-chimique-je-ne-sais-quoi&#8230; L'&#233;cole est un b&#226;timent superbe architecturallement mais mal situ&#233;, en banlieu (Vaux-en-Velin) proche d'une grosse route, &#231;a a pas l'air top comme coin, et surtout c'est chiant pour s'y rendre : m&#233;tro + bus&#8230;

Bref je vous demande conseil, peut-&#234;tre que quelqu'un ici sait quelle &#233;cole est la mieux cot&#233;e entre celle de Lille et celle de Lyon, ce que vaut un BTS Design d'Espace (c'est un peu comme de l'archi), bref des trucs du genre&#8230;

Merci d'avance de me r&#233;pondre&#8230; (vous pensez que je devrait mettre un sondage d'ailleur ? on reste dans le Bar&#8230


----------



## kaos (3 Juillet 2006)

tu t en fou des ecoles vient a PARIS ....a ton avis sur un cv quand tu as etudier a LYON et a PARIS  c est quoi le mieu ?

Paris est la capitale et c est donc là que tu auras le plus d experience et le niveau le plus élevé ... ce que tu vis ds ta vie est aussi important que tes etudes ... 
C'est aussi ici que tu seras au plus pres et avec le plus de choix du milieu proféssionel quel que soit ta branche !

Si tu veux comprendre ton époque et la vivre c est PARIS !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2006)

l'école duperré a bonne réputation. Mais, en fait réfléchis surtout à ton envie , dans un cas, c'est du dessin et dans l'autre archi;
c'est quoi ta passion?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Juillet 2006)

kaos a dit:
			
		

> tu t en fou des ecoles vient a PARIS ....a ton avis sur un cv quand tu as etudier a LYON et a PARIS  c est quoi le mieu ?
> 
> Paris est la capitale et c est donc là que tu auras le plus d experience et le niveau le plus élevé ... ce que tu vis ds ta vie est aussi important que tes etudes ...
> C'est aussi ici que tu seras au plus pres et avec le plus de choix du milieu proféssionel quel que soit ta branche !
> ...



 :mouais: ... 
Ha ben, c'est vrai qu'avec des arguments de ce niveau... ça donne envie de rester "en région"...  
mon Dieu...   


Lille powaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !


----------



## kanako (3 Juillet 2006)

Merci pour vos r&#233;ponses



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *il y a une vie hors de Paris,* m&#234;me pour ton c&#233;v&#233; !



bin oui, c'est ce dont j'avais fini par croire, mais kaos (i porte bien sont pseudo  ) vient re-semer le doute dans mon esprit  !
Enfin fa&#231;on de parler, avant je pensais &#224; peu pr&#232;s comme lui, je voulais absolument aller &#224; Paris, d'ailleurs j'aimerais toujours y aller mais je me dit que je pourrai toujours y finir mes &#233;tudes&#8230; 
Rah !!!!!! :hein: je sais pas !! c'est chiant de choisir ! :rateau:




> Tout se paye, et l'&#233;tat, plut&#244;t que de cr&#233;er des &#233;coles nationales dans les villes qui en manquent, pr&#233;f&#232;re accr&#233;diter les &#233;coles priv&#233;es qui le m&#233;ritent &#224; la pr&#233;paration des dipl&#244;mes d'&#233;tat.


mhm, ducoup moi je n'ai tent&#233; aucune &#233;cole priv&#233;&#8230; m&#234;me si le niveau peut-y &#234;tre excellent, le budget ne suit pas&#8230;



			
				ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> l'&#233;cole duperr&#233; a bonne r&#233;putation. Mais, en fait r&#233;fl&#233;chis surtout &#224; ton envie , dans un cas, c'est du dessin et dans l'autre archi;
> c'est quoi ta passion?


justement je ne sais pas trop ce que je pr&#233;f&#232;re, et puis la formation en BTS Design d'Espace est aussi ax&#233;e sur l'architecture, c'est pour &#231;a que j'&#233;site


----------



## iNano (3 Juillet 2006)

kaos a dit:
			
		

> tu t en fou des ecoles vient a PARIS ....a ton avis sur un cv quand tu as etudier a LYON et a PARIS  c est quoi le mieu ?
> 
> Paris est la capitale et c est donc là que tu auras le plus d experience et le niveau le plus élevé ... ce que tu vis ds ta vie est aussi important que tes etudes ...
> C'est aussi ici que tu seras au plus pres et avec le plus de choix du milieu proféssionel quel que soit ta branche !
> ...



Mouais... d'ailleurs, je ne comprends pas pourquoi la province existe... on devrait raser tout ce qui se trouve hors de Paris, c'est sans intérêt !  :mouais: 
Mais bon, ce n'est pas le débat... Il paraît que le nord est très sympa et que les gens y sont accueillants, ça c'est un plus... Lyon, j'y suis restée en stage quelques mois et j'aime beaucoup cette ville... d'ailleurs, j'y cherche du travail. Mais effectivement, Vaux-en-Velin, c'est pas top... Si tu en a l'occasion, tu peux peut-être contacter des anciens élèves de ces écoles, ça peut te donner des arguments... Et si vraiment tu souhaite un jour découvrir Paris, tu en auras certainement l'occasion au moment de ta recherche d'emploi... je crois qu'il faut avant tout prendre ta décision selon les enseignements dispensés et leur qualité (et là-dessus, Roberto est très calé  )


----------



## elKBron (3 Juillet 2006)

Bon, concernant l'odeur lyonnaise, cela arrive parfois quand il y a le vent du sud. En effet, des effluves du centre p&#233;trochimique de Feyzin nous amene ca. C est pas catastrophique, on respire quand meme mieux qu a paris.
Vaulx en velin : ca va. C est plus la banlieue chaude qu elle etait. Maintenant, y a La Duchere qui la supplante niveau "danger". et si tu veux voir comment aller &#224; ton &#233;cole, pour te rendre compte des temps de transports : www.tcl.fr
De plus, Lyon Paris, ca se fait en 1h58, Lyon Lille, ca se fait en 3h... T es &#224; moins de 2 heures des pistes de ski, &#224; 1h30 de marseille en train, &#224; 3h en bagnole. T as la suisse, l allemagne et l italie &#224; cot&#233;.

et pour le faire r&#233;gulierement : lyon bruxelles, tranquille, avec changement &#224; lille europe...

Bref, Lyon c'est un petit paris, les c*** en moins, moins de stress. Voila. juste un peu de promopour ma ville, parce que je ne connais pas ton domaine d activit&#233;. Halte &#224; l'egemonie parisienne, vive la d&#233;centralisation !!!!! 

enfin, n'oublie pas que nous sommes a l heure europeenne, et pour peu que tu manies au moins une autre langue que la notre, nos voisins se branlent de ton diplome, ils cherchent l experience... perso, vais me barrer en allemagne un de ces quatre 

Et qui ne saute pas n'est aps lyonnais... enfin, bon... je me comprends 

Bonne r&#233;flexion, et pis, pitetre &#224; une AES sur Lyon l an prochain !!!


----------



## rezba (3 Juillet 2006)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Mouais... d'ailleurs, je ne comprends pas pourquoi la province existe... on devrait raser tout ce qui se trouve hors de Paris, c'est sans intérêt !  :mouais:



Si on rasait Paris, plutôt ? 


Je n'y connais rien en école d'archi, mais y'a un fil du bar sur l'architecture, Belles constructions, où les archis pulullent. Va leur demander.
Sinon, question accessibilité, Villeneuve d'Asq et Vaux-en-Velin se valent. En revanche, l'environnnement intellectuel de l'école d'archi de Lyon sera différente : à côté, tu as l'école des Travaux Publics d'Etat, avec des passerelles vers l'archi. Et à Lyon, tu a quelques grandes écoles de dessin. Quelques...


----------



## elKBron (3 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et à Lyon, tu a quelques grandes écoles de dessin. Quelques...


les beaux arts sur les quai de saone par exemple...


----------



## rezba (3 Juillet 2006)

Ou l'&#233;cole Emile Cohl...


----------



## elKBron (3 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ou l'école Emile Cohl...


waouh ! rue paul bert, c est a coté de chez moi, trop loooool :love:

Bref, Lyon, c est chouette comme ville


----------



## rezba (3 Juillet 2006)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> Bref, Lyon, c est chouette comme ville



Ah non, là, je ne peux pas te suivre sur ce terrain. Lyon, ça pue, c'est pas beau, y'a pas de culture, même pas de football, et en plus c'est plein de lyonnais.


----------



## rezba (3 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Oui mais y a des Lyonnaises aussi._
> :love: :love: :love:



Des frisées, en salade, et des boudins.


----------



## elKBron (3 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Oui mais y a des Lyonnaises aussi._
> :love: :love: :love:


 pas sur que ca interesse kanako... 



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah non, l&#224;, je ne peux pas te suivre sur ce terrain. Lyon, &#231;a pue, c'est pas beau, y'a pas de culture, m&#234;me pas de football, et en plus c'est plein de lyonnais.


faut lire le contraire, hein ?!? allez, grand fou... tu m as foutu une de ses trouilles &#224; la premi&#232;re lecture !!!  beh oui y a plus tant que ca des vrais lyonnais...


----------



## kanako (3 Juillet 2006)

Bin merci beaucoup pour vos r&#233;ponses ! Je vais essayer de me renseigner un peu plus sur ces &#233;coles, quelles sont leurs sp&#233;cificit&#233; l'une part rapport &#224; l'autre et aussi le niveau de la formation&#8230;


----------



## yvos (3 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, question accessibilit&#233;, Villeneuve d'Asq et Vaux-en-Velin se valent. En revanche, l'environnnement intellectuel de l'&#233;cole d'archi de Lyon sera diff&#233;rente : &#224; c&#244;t&#233;, tu as l'&#233;cole des Travaux Publics d'Etat, avec des passerelles vers l'archi. Et &#224; Lyon, tu a quelques grandes &#233;coles de dessin. Quelques...


ya un tr&#232;s bon bar &#224; l'&#233;cole nationale des travaux publics de l'Etat 

question accessibilit&#233;, c'est pas l'hypra bonheur, mais bon, 30-40min depuis le centre en TC, si t'as la correspondance. 
tu peux aussi loger sur le campus  (enfin, derri&#232;re, et si t'as pas de bagnole  )


----------



## etudiant69 (3 Juillet 2006)

Il va y avoir le m&#233;tro jusqu'au centre de Vaulx, donc bye-bye les correspondances


----------



## kanako (3 Juillet 2006)

ah ouais ? cool !


----------



## yvos (3 Juillet 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Il va y avoir le métro jusqu'au centre de Vaulx, donc bye-bye les correspondances



hé hé, il ne t'aura pas échappé que
1. ce métro, c'est pas pour demain 
2. le centre de vaulx n'est pas exactement sur la ligne projetée; d'ailleurs, pour aller à l'école d'archi, on continuera à descendre à Laurent Bonnevay, puisque la nouvelle station s'éloigne encore du centre de vaulx


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2006)

kaos a dit:
			
		

> tu t en fou des ecoles vient a PARIS ....a ton avis sur un cv quand tu as etudier a LYON et a PARIS  c est quoi le mieu ?
> 
> Paris est la capitale et c est donc là que tu auras le plus d experience et le niveau le plus élevé ... ce que tu vis ds ta vie est aussi important que tes etudes ...
> C'est aussi ici que tu seras au plus pres et avec le plus de choix du milieu proféssionel quel que soit ta branche !
> ...


QUELLE CONNERIE !!!!!!  !!!!!

Purée... enfin bon... Allez-y. Faites.


----------



## Nephou (3 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :sick:
> _Cependant je connais bien... heu... enfin bref..._



_tu comptes encore sur le droit de cuissage toi ? _


----------



## kanako (3 Juillet 2006)

nan, c'est bien aimable :love: 
Mais Nantes c'est trop loin je visais Lille ou Lyon ou Paris histoire de pas me taper douze corespondances en train avec changement de gare &#224; Paris et tout le tralala&#8230;


----------



## la(n)guille (3 Juillet 2006)

kaos a dit:
			
		

> tu t en fou des ecoles vient a PARIS ....a ton avis sur un cv quand tu as etudier a LYON et a PARIS  c est quoi le mieu ?
> 
> Paris est la capitale et c est donc là que tu auras le plus d experience et le niveau le plus élevé ... ce que tu vis ds ta vie est aussi important que tes etudes ...
> C'est aussi ici que tu seras au plus pres et avec le plus de choix du milieu proféssionel quel que soit ta branche !
> ...



Manifestement, tu t'en fouS des Écoles, mais vienS dans une au moins un fois, parce que quand tU as ÉtudiÉ, que ce soit à Lyon ou à Paris, le mieuX est encore de se servir de ce que tu as appris.

... et quelLE que soit ta branche, tu peux faire l'éffort de relire quand tu écris des énormités...

En plus je ne te donne pas tout à fait tort, mais ce type de propos péremptoires doit impliquer un peu plus de construction, déjà, dès l'écriture...


----------



## Nephou (3 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Non je parlais d'un architecte mâle qui est prof là-bas !



et tu pistonnes gratuitement


----------



## rezba (3 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Purée... enfin bon... Allez-y. Faites.



Moi j'ai fais. Là où il faut faire. Et effectivement, c'était un peu purée, mais forcément, un parisien avait déja marché dedans.


----------



## Luc G (3 Juillet 2006)

kaos a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux comprendre ton &#233;poque et la vivre c est PARIS !



&#199;a me rassure ! : j'y connais pas grand-chose en architecture mais maintenant j'ai une excuse, ne vivant pas &#224; Paris et n'y ayant jamais v&#233;cu, c'est normal que je ne comprenne rien &#224; mon &#233;poque. 



			
				kaos a dit:
			
		

> Paris est la capitale et c est donc l&#224; que tu auras le plus d experience et le niveau le plus &#233;lev&#233; ...



La logique a fait des progr&#233;s depuis l'&#233;poque o&#249; je l'&#233;tudiais un peu : &#231;a a l'air beaucoup plus simple maintenant. 




			
				kaos a dit:
			
		

> C'est aussi ici que tu seras au plus pres et avec le plus de choix du milieu prof&#233;ssionel quel que soit ta branche !



Peut-&#234;tre quelques exceptions quand m&#234;me : la p&#234;che au gros, le b&#251;cheronnage (pensez &#224; demander &#224; Joubichou ce qu'il en pense ), l'&#233;levage, enfin, &#231;a d&#233;pend de quoi 



			
				kaos a dit:
			
		

> ce que tu vis ds ta vie est aussi important que tes etudes ...



Effectivement, faut peut-&#234;tre commencer par l&#224;  Et c'est clair que se taper les embouteillages pour se casser de la ville le week-end, c'est mieux que d'&#234;tre &#224; un quart d'heure de la plage, &#224; un quart d'heure des asperges sauvages, etc. 

Disons que suivant les go&#251;ts, on pr&#233;f&#232;res vivre &#224; un endroit qu'&#224; un autre, qu'en plus, on ne sait pas forc&#233;ment &#224; l'avance si tel endroit sera mieux que tel autre et les avantages th&#233;oriques sont, par nature th&#233;oriques. La r&#233;alit&#233;, elle, est plus complexe.

Sinon, ne pas oublier un petit d&#233;tail (sauf &#224; &#234;tre rentier ), s'int&#233;resser au prix des logements, des fois, les c&#244;t&#233;s pratiques sont insistants. 

PS. Je ne te conseille pas la Loz&#232;re, bien qu'on puisse y vivre tr&#232;s bien mais c'est vrai que pour l'archi, c'est sans doute pas la bonne destination. Tout &#231;a pour dire que je suis moins chauvin qu'un exament peu approfondi pourrait le laisser croire.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2006)

Pour les loyers, Lyon bof ça a fait un boom où alors faut s'excentrer et se taper d'autres transports en commun ....

Mais c'est une ville sympathique quand même.

Y'a quand même pas mal d'étudiant venant de tous les horizons et le CROUS de Lyon est assez débordé mais tu peut peut être y trouver une chambre d'étudiant.


----------



## rizoto (4 Juillet 2006)

kaos a dit:
			
		

> tu t en fou des ecoles vient a PARIS ....a ton avis sur un cv quand tu as etudier a LYON et a PARIS  c est quoi le mieu ?
> 
> Paris est la capitale et c est donc l&#224; que tu auras le plus d experience et le niveau le plus &#233;lev&#233; ... ce que tu vis ds ta vie est aussi important que tes etudes ...
> C'est aussi ici que tu seras au plus pres et avec le plus de choix du milieu prof&#233;ssionel quel que soit ta branche !
> ...



/HS on
Bah biensur. J'ai envie de me transformer en velu avec un lance flamme mais je ne dirai rien. Tu ne dois pas &#234;tre tr&#232;s vieux pour dire ca, ca m'&#233;tonnerait grandement que tu es un haut niveau d'&#233;tude et encore moins de l'exp&#233;rience.

N'importe quoi.
/HS off

J'ai v&#233;cu &#224; Lille pendant 20 ans et je vis actuellement &#224; Lyon. Il y a beaucoup de choses &#224; dire sur ces deux villes. Je ne connais pas tes deux &#233;coles, donc je ne peux te donner de conseil concernant la valeur du dipl&#244;me. Et au dela de la valeur du dipl&#244;me, le plus important, c'est ce que tu vas faire pendant ces 2 ans, ce que tu vas y apporter, les projets que tu vas r&#233;aliser

Sinon 
Pour le climat je choisirai Lyon
Pour les sorties (Pub, Boites), je choisirai Lille
Pour la culture, je pense que les deux se valent

Lille est vraiment pas loin de la mer, si tu aimes faire de la planche &#224; voile, ou du Speed-Sail. C'est vraiment sympa. Tu as aussi la belgique, c'est g&#233;nial pour sortir.

Lyon, tu as les alpes pas trop loin. Sa taille est beaucoup plus importante mais les gens y sont plus ferm&#233;s.

En tout cas &#233;vite Paris, je ne suis pas un anti-parisien mais je pense que c'est un peu trop gros. les loyers et la vie en g&#233;n&#233;ral sont plus chers, sans r&#233;el gain (peu d'espace vert, beaucoup de mondes partout), tr&#232;s inpersonnel.
Maintenant je n'y ai pas v&#233;cu, donc ce ne sont que des apprioris.


----------



## kanako (5 Juillet 2006)

Merci pour vous r&#233;ponses !

Rizoto, merci pour les petites comparaisons Lille / Lyon&#8230;
Je crois que je vais plus opter pour Lille, pour les sorties  , le climat je m'en moque (je viens de la r&#233;gion de france la plus froide en hiver, je suis s&#251;re qu'il neige moins &#224; Lille qu'&#224; Besan&#231;on, c'est trop proche de la mer  ), je suis peu sportive donc la mer ou la montagne  mais je crois qu'&#224; y r&#233;fl&#233;chir je pr&#233;f&#232;re la mer, j'y suis moins habitu&#233;e que la montagne (bin ouais Besac, c'est loin ) Et c'est quoi du Speed-Sail ?
Autre point positif biensur la proximit&#233; avec la Belgique : ma s&#339;ur vit &#224; Bruxelles, et c'est une ville que j'aime bien&#8230;
Et aussi la proximit&#233; avec Paris (parceque m&#234;me si je renonce &#224; y aller pour l'instant, j'adore cette ville, je compte y finir mes &#233;tudes ou bien y travailler un peu&#8230, et l'angleterre&#8230;
Enfin bon je me laisse encore 2 jours de r&#233;flexion&#8230;
Merci &#224; tous ceux qui m'ont r&#233;pondu !


----------



## rizoto (5 Juillet 2006)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour vous réponses !
> 
> Rizoto, merci pour les petites comparaisons Lille / Lyon
> Je crois que je vais plus opter pour Lille, pour les sorties  , le climat je m'en moque (je viens de la région de france la plus froide en hiver, je suis sûre qu'il neige moins à Lille qu'à Besançon, c'est trop proche de la mer  ), je suis peu sportive donc la mer ou la montagne  mais je crois qu'à y réfléchir je préfère la mer, j'y suis moins habituée que la montagne (bin ouais Besac, c'est loin ) Et c'est quoi du Speed-Sail ?
> ...



c'est marrant ca, j'ai passé trois ans à belfort. Et je peux te dire que je préfère le climat de belfort à celui de Lille. En effet Lille est plutôt humide, et il y fait souvent gris. Mais bon tout ca c'est un peu annexe comparé au choix de l'école.

Le speed sail, c'est une sorte skate board avec une voile. Sensation garantie mais casque obligatoire.

C'est clair que la proximité de la belgique est un atout.

Bon courage pour prendre une décision, c'est jamais facile!


----------



## etudiant69 (5 Juillet 2006)

Je maintiens que Lyon est une ville sympathique o&#249; il fait bon vivre (et manger )


----------



## rizoto (5 Juillet 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Je maintiens que Lyon est une ville sympathique où il fait bon vivre (et manger )




si tu aimes les tripes, l'andouillette, les pieds de porcs et ce genre de trucs. c'est vraiment sympa quand c'est pas hors de prix....Ca fait pas très longtemps que je suis sur Lyon, j'ai eu l'occasion de faire quelques restaurants et je suis moyennement emballé.
En général, c'est joli, parfois tape à l'oeil, le service est pas mal du tout. mais dans l'assiette c'est pas toujours parfait. J'ai peut être pas eu de chance...si tu as quelques adresses à conseiller, je suis preneur.

Rien ne vaut une frite à la ducasse de Dunkerque. Si si, c'est vrai !!!


----------



## etudiant69 (5 Juillet 2006)

A bient&#244;t pour la prochaine pomme bouffe


----------



## rizoto (5 Juillet 2006)

C'est quoi ca?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2006)

rizoto a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ca?



*ça*


----------



## kanako (6 Juillet 2006)

rizoto a dit:
			
		

> je peux te dire que je pr&#233;f&#232;re le climat de belfort &#224; celui de Lille. En effet Lille est plut&#244;t humide, et il y fait souvent gris.



Ah bin mince alors ! Belfort n'est pas Besan&#231;on, et le climat belfortain n'est pas top non plus, plus froid et humide qu'&#224; Besan&#231;on&#8230; J'esp&#232;re que je me plairai &#224; Lille (oui oui c'est d&#233;cid&#233;, je pars l&#224;-bas !), les quelques jours que j'y ai pass&#233; pour mes concours &#233;taient parfaitements ensoleil&#233;s&#8230; 
Sinon j'aime pas trop trop les tripes, andouillettes, pieds de porcs et autres cochonnailles (&#224; part la charcuterie biens&#251;r ! ) :rateau: mais bref, l&#224; n'est pas la question !

Sinon si quelqu'un aurait un bon plan logement sur Villeneuve d'ascq&#8230;  :love:


----------



## rizoto (6 Juillet 2006)

regarde du coté du CROUS de lille 1 (fac des sciences) ou de Lille 3 (fac de lettres). mais si je peux te donner un conseil, trouve un appart dans Lille même, c'est plus sympa et pas forcément plus cher.

Car Villeneuve d'ascq, c'est aussi grand que Lille en superficie mais sans les activités. En gros pour sortie, et bah tu n'as rien du tout. Sur Lille tu devrais essayer de regarder du coté de La catho (université catholique de lille), il y a pas mal d'écoles d'ingé et de commerces. donc des résidences , donc du fun....
Il parait que du coté du vieux lille, tu as des loyers pas trop chers.

Bon il est difficile de concurencer le loyer du CROUS. Sur villeneuve d'ascq, J'en ai vu deux, un à lille 1 près de l'EPUL (école polythecnique universitaire de Lille), la tu as des chambres de 10 m2 cuisine intégrée. 3 salles d'eau pour tout un étage. Bref c'est pas top. l'autre se trouve à Lille 3 près de l'IUT GEA (il est beaucoup plus récent et plus agréable.

Tu peux aussi chercher des collocs, ca t'évitera de rester tout seule. Renseigne aussi auprès de ton école, S'ils ont une résidence à eux Fonce !!! Les résidences d'écoles c'est le pur bonheur.

dans tous les cas evites Roubaix et Tourcoing, c'est un peu zone dans certains endroits.

Bon courage dans le nord.


----------



## rezba (6 Juillet 2006)

Tu as regard&#233; les orientations p&#233;dagogiques des deux &#233;coles ? Toutes les &#233;coles d'archi ont leur "sp&#233;cialit&#233;". Celle de Lille, c'est le paysage. Et ce qui en d&#233;coule, le d&#233;veloppement durable dans l'urbanisme, l'&#233;cologie, etc...
Celles de Lyon, ce sont les "formes urbaines" (h&#233;ritage et transversalit&#233, et l'informatique appliqu&#233;e &#224; l'architecture.

Aucune des deux n'est orient&#233;e design ou dessin, il aurait falllu pour cela aller vers Saint Etienne, Srasbourg, ou Belleville.

En tout cas, je te conseille de bien regarder les programmes, et les contenus des programmes de recherche accueillis par les deux &#233;coles.


----------

